# Can someone help me with airbrushing PAX?



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

I don't know how long you wear your prosthetics for but I end up wearing mine from about noon until 2 or 3am and the best adhesive I have found is medical adhesive. It's instant bond quality and long hold time is the best I have used yet. I too use Sceamteam products for years and have had some kicka$$ award winning costumes. 

As far as airbrushing goes I have used the same mask multiple times and obviously gets faster with the mask already painted. Just don't put to much paint on as it will crack. 

~Troy


----------



## scraggles (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the response troy. How would you advise painting it?

Should I mix up the pax and then dilute it and airbrush that way? Or should I paint a layer of medical adhesive on, and airbrush with only acrylic? Or do you have a better solution?


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

Sorry but I had to research what PAX was. I didn't know that was an option when I did my mask. So for me to advise you about it would just be lie. All I can do is mention what I have used and done.

I first adhere the prosthetic to my face with the medical adhesive (don't get the adhesive in your eyebrows!). Then I touch up all the edges with about 10 thin coats of latex. I then airbrush the base coat on in two thin coats. The detail work comes last and takes the longest. It has taken on average about three to four hours from start to finish for my costumes. That's airbrushing my entire upper body and installation of all prosthetics. Sorry I couldn't answer your original question.

~Troy


----------



## Buddy Cooper (Nov 1, 2016)

Using PAX paint is best way to paint foam latex. You just have to powder it afterwards to set the paint and kill the tacky feeling. You can airbrush with PAX paint by diluting it with water. You don't have to buy pre-mixed PAX paint. Buy some Pros-aide adhesive and whatever Acrylic paint you want to use and mix them 50/50 into a container that will be air tight so you can save it. You can also use the PAX paint on skin. It is safe and after you powder it then it will last all evening and won't smear. Can be a ***** to remove so get some remover.


----------

